# 'wonky Houses'



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

..... tiny blocks are 3 inches each ///all randomly pieced and designed by me! Quilted this wall hanging for my daughter's birthday present( in a few weeks)


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Awww.... thank you it was so much fun to make


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

What a lot of work ! Beautiful. I am sure she will appreciate and love it.Lucky girl.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Very beautiful sewn


----------



## Sunflowergirl (Jan 4, 2016)

WOWSER!! What a masterpiece!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Love it, so will your daughter.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you I appreciate the kindness


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Love it!
Dick


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

really good work


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I love the wonky houses....of course I am a little wonky myself since my stroke


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I love it. I can appreciate the amount of work that has gone into that quilt as I made one for the spare bed in my house. I did it with dolls. Each one telling a story of members of my family. I noticed you used many different fabric prints, where they bought or did they come from out-grown clothes.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Somebody gave me all of the wonderful Fabrics... Thank you


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, I love it! Well done!


----------



## rosebud6 (Jun 12, 2015)

WOW! I tried to teach myself to quilt but I gave up-too difficult! I'll stick with my knitting.

Great job!


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Showed this to my husband, he said,'That is lovely'. It certainly is.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

quiltdaze37 said:


> ..... tiny blocks are 3 inches each ///all randomly pieced and designed by me! Quilted this wall hanging for my daughter's birthday present( in a few weeks)


How old is your daughter . 3 inches oh very small pieces a lot of work.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> ..... tiny blocks are 3 inches each ///all randomly pieced and designed by me! Quilted this wall hanging for my daughter's birthday present( in a few weeks)


Just adorable!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mirror said:


> How old is your daughter . 3 inches oh very small pieces a lot of work.


....she will be 36


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

That is really adorable. Such skill!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Did you paper piece or hand stitch/machine? Great quilt!!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Wonderful work - a truly fun treasure!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Did you paper piece or hand stitch/machine? Great quilt!!


.....Neither!!!!!random piecing.......thanks


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Lucky girl. If she should not like it, may I have it, please? &#128512;


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

sorry cant find out how to delete my duplicated post.
Anyway your work is so good it deserves two compliments


----------



## cagneylauren (Aug 13, 2014)

I love the whimsical nature of this wall hanging. My eye just dances over and over it! Beautiful!!


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Great job, love the houses, colors,....


----------



## Muffin lady (Mar 31, 2013)

Beautiful! Is it the quilting that gives it the " puffy" look?


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Adorable!! Great work! She'll love it!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!! She'll love it! I don't quilt, but I watch a lot of quilting shows. Just for perspective I drew out a 3" block. Wow! You've put in a lot of work in those little houses. I'm trying to imagine the construction...did you hand applique each house? Wonderful wall hanging, well done!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

She will absolutely love it I'm sure.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you... I showed it on Facebook and I have two orders! Wooopeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh is that nice!


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Lovely work.!! You have the patience of an angel to sew such tiny pieces together. I also love all the random motion quilting around each block.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Loved it!


----------



## dog lady (Apr 30, 2012)

She will love the whimsy and can make up stories to go with each wonky home! Nicely done!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ladycamper said:


> Lovely work.!! You have the patience of an angel to sew such tiny pieces together. I also love all the random motion quilting around each block.


....... so easy to do! I made 15 in one day... Thank you


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

dog lady said:


> She will love the whimsy and can make up stories to go with each wonky home! Nicely done!


....... I would put 5 or 6 houses a day on Facebook and I made up funny stories to go with each one... Thank you


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

It's beautiful, whimsical . . . as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow! Just wow! What incredible patience you must have! Beautiful job.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I made one like this. Fun


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous blanket! And so much work!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Uniquely beautiful. I'm sure you daughter will love it.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is so nice! How did you sew such tiny pieces together? And you did it at random? I'd be lucky to get the roof near the house, lol. 

I love all the pretty colors and how unique each little block is. Lucky daughter!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I definitely would expect wonky houses from you. Wonderful work and am sure your daughter will love it.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I LOVE it!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

It is precious! I love it.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute, and sure to be a keepsake. It could easily be used as a wall hanging. I think that's what I would do with a piece of textile art like this. I'd be wary of actually using it and possibly needing to wash it. I have a few wall hangings, and just put them in the dryer every so often to remove dust and freshen them up.


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Fantastic ... Good Job


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

TINY ADORABLE wonky houses.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you!!! this is a wall hanging


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Wonderful work, as always.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## sue943 (Jul 14, 2011)

I quilt and know the time put in this quilt. Real cute, love it. Sue in mi


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovely piece of work. That is really artistic.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Great quilt. Your daughter will love it. Your art always make me smile.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Adorable wonkies!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Many thanks!!!!&#128588;&#128153;&#11088;&#128587;&#128571;


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't stop looking at it, there is so much to see... Love it!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Awwwww thanks... lots of fun to make!


----------



## Arleen Wetmore (Mar 12, 2012)

Great job! I've missed your posts. Now I know why you haven't been posting. The quilt came out great!!!!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ohhh thank you!!!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Truly a labour of love! BEAUTIFUL & UNIQUE!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------

